# Wismar, Standortmeldungen



## strandlaeufer (22. Januar 2017)

Moin,

 war heute in Wismar. Beide Kutter im Hafen.

 Wollte nächste Woche einmal los.

 War jemand dieses Jahr schon von Wismar aus los?#c


----------



## Alex76 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Wir wollten vor 2 Wochen, wurde aber aufgrund Wetter (Schiff verschneit oder vereist) abgesagt. Wir fahren am Samstag mit der Peter II. Die Christa ist derzeit oft mit Seebestattung gebucht.

Aber schon komisch, dass beide Kutter im Hafen lagen. Scheint dann wirklich deutlich weniger geworden zu sein.


----------



## Christian2512 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Wir haben auch nächsten Samstag die Peter 2 gebucht


----------



## BroomScorpio (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Guten Morgen. Wir waren gestern mit der Peter 2 raus. Es war ein super Angeltag! Die Fänge waren mehr wie gut und jeder sollte seine 5 Dorsche locker bekommen haben. Auch die Größe der Dorsche war durch die Bank beachtlich. Mit dem perfekten Wetter und einer super Crew an Bord zählte dieser Törn mit zu den besten , die ich auf der Ostsee hatte. 
[


----------



## Alex76 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*



BroomScorpio schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Wir waren gestern mit der Peter 2 raus. Es war ein super Angeltag! Die Fänge waren mehr wie gut und jeder sollte seine 5 Dorsche locker bekommen haben. Auch die Größe der Dorsche war durch die Bank beachtlich. Mit dem perfekten Wetter und einer super Crew an Bord zählte dieser Törn mit zu den besten , die ich auf der Ostsee hatte.
> [



Jap, hat großen Spaß gemacht! Es gab wenige, die keine 5 hatten. Die Besatzung kam mit dem Gaff gar nicht hinterher, was aber auch an der größe des Bootes liegt. Wäre vorn nicht von Kollegen ein Kescher und auch die Unterstütung der anderen Angler, wäre der ein oder andere Dorsch davon gekommen. Ein Kescher wird meine nächste Anschaffung. Auch für eine schonende Rücksetzung sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Alex76 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*



BroomScorpio schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Wir waren gestern mit der Peter 2 raus. Es war ein super Angeltag! Die Fänge waren mehr wie gut und jeder sollte seine 5 Dorsche locker bekommen haben. Auch die Größe der Dorsche war durch die Bank beachtlich. Mit dem perfekten Wetter und einer super Crew an Bord zählte dieser Törn mit zu den besten , die ich auf der Ostsee hatte.
> [



Wo standet ihr. Wir waren vorn, auf der linken Seite, letzer Platz beovr die Aufbauten beginnen.


----------



## pennfanatic (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Sind die nach den dorschen noch auf plattfisch gefahren?
Oder war nach erreichen des baglimits Schicht?


----------



## BroomScorpio (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Wir waren links unterhalb von euch bis zur mitte des Schiffes. Was ich gesehen habe, waren alle mit Fisch versorgt. Selbst wer noch keine 5 hatte, wurde von anderen Anglern an Bord mit Fisch beglückt! Somit wurde die Fanquote eingehalten.  Und sicherlich eine interessante positive  Entwicklung bezüglich Fanquote, das man untereinander teilt! Sonst hat jeder mitgenommen, was ging... jetzt wurde geteilt


----------



## BroomScorpio (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Wir waren ausschließlich auf Dorsch unterwegs.....


----------



## bombe220488 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Wie tief wart ihr denn unterwegs? Waren die Dorsche schon "schwanger" ? 
Soll keine Diskussion sein, nur damit ich weiß ob ich und wo ich suchen muss. 
Gern auch per PN.


----------



## Alex76 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Wie tief wart ihr denn unterwegs? Waren die Dorsche schon "schwanger" ?
> Soll keine Diskussion sein, nur damit ich weiß ob ich und wo ich suchen muss.
> Gern auch per PN.



Um die 20 Meter, und klar hatten die meisten schon Laich drin!


----------



## Christian2512 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

War auch mit dabei.

Bei mir war nur einer von fünf mit Laich


----------



## offense80 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*



Alex76 schrieb:


> Um die 20 Meter, und klar hatten die meisten schon Laich drin!



Und genau DA sieht man, was Frau Dr. für einen Mist verzapft. Anstatt das für ALLE !!! ein generelles Fangverbot vom 01.01. - 31.03. für den Dorsch gilt, wird nur Augenwischerei betrieben. Um den Dorschbestand wirklich zu schützen bedarf es anderer Wege als die von ihr aufgezeigten. Und jetzt noch die Aufhebung für die kommerziellen "Kleinboote"


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Die Aufhebung, die von vorneherein so geplant wird - mir wollte es ja keiner glauben am Anfang, dass hier Angler zu Gunsten der Fischerei verzichten sollen...

Vor lauter Schützerwahn gabs selbst unter Anglern noch Bejubler für die Anglerbeschränkung......

Ich wünsche euch kistenweise angelandete Dorsche mit rausquellendem Laich............


----------



## banzinator (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Auch witzig, Admin's dürfen solche Kommentare geben, meiner wird einfach gelöscht. |krach:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Richtig 
 - weil Du meintest Angler anpissen zu müssen und ich was gegen Entnahme von Dorschen während der Laichzeit durch Fischer schreibe...

Und - das ist hiermit gleichzeitig ne Warnung:
Modentscheidungen werden nicht öffentlich diskutiert.

Kann jeder immer gerne bei mir nachfragen per PN.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

so isses bastido...


----------



## raubangler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....mir wollte es ja keiner glauben am Anfang, dass hier Angler zu Gunsten der Fischerei verzichten sollen...



Mir damals hier im Board auch nicht, als das Thünen-Vorgängerinstitut die Grundlage für diesen Fangmengentransfer geschaffen hatte und ich wie blöd gewarnt hatte, wo das hinführen wird.

Dabei hatten die das damals sogar ganz offen ausgesprochen.
'Interessenausgleich' hatten die das genannt.
Warum Angler das nicht verstehen konnten, sollte mal erforscht werden.


----------



## seeschwalbe (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Ich weis nicht, warum in diesem Tread, Standordmeldungen,
schon wieder über Fangverbote diskutiert wird!
Ich will Informationen über Kutterausfahrten von Wismar
und nichts über Dorschfangverbote.
Zur Zeit fährt nur die Peter II am Sonnabend raus.|wavey:


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Untrr der Woche fährt also kein kutter?


----------



## seeschwalbe (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Soviel mir bekannt ist, nein.
Aber man kann ja mal nachfragen bei Hochseeangeln
Ziemer, Sonntags fährt keiner.#c


----------



## Christian2512 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Samstag sagten die uns die wären auch am Freitag raus gewesen. Kommt sicher immer darauf an ob die genug Leute zusammen bekommen. Da die fast 2 Stunden raus fahren, wir waren nord/westlich von Rerik, können die mit fünf Leuten an Bord nichts werden


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Nie an fünf Leuten können die nichts verdienen.

Ist schon alles traurig.
Ich stelle mir vor ich plane einmal im Jahr mit meinen vier Kumpels so eine Tour.
Weil wir aber genau an dem Tag die fünf einzigen Angler sind, sagt der Reeder ab.
Was aus seiner Sicht völlig korrekt wäre.... ..


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

Max 5 Dorsche.

Ihr habe doch was an der Pfanne.

besser waere Mindestmax auf 50cm setzen


----------



## pennfanatic (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Max 5 Dorsche.
> 
> Ihr habe doch was an der Pfanne.
> 
> besser waere Mindestmax auf 50cm setzen




So hätten wir es auch lieber.......|uhoh:


----------



## Knurrhahn (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wismar, Standortmeldungen*

nix ist mit max fünf Dorsche, in zwei Tage ist Februar, dann waren es nur noch drei .....  |bigeyes


----------

